# Memory Lane 2016



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Day 0. The most people I've ever seen on Weds. Deals were already going down. A lot of pre-sold stuff being delivered and picked up. The weather guy is calling for rain tomorrow but I don't think that will slow too much down. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the update and pics Shawn, see you Friday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 20, 2016)

Ill take that red white and black roadmaster! DOH! Wish I was there!


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 21, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Ill take that red white and black roadmaster! DOH! Wish I was there!




Are you headin' down there at all? I'll be down there tomorrow. Started with taking a half day at work. Because we are a bit slow my boss said to just take the entire day off. Woo!! Let me know if you're gonna be down there and I'll come say hello. My mother will be with me. lol Thought it would be something interesting for her to see. That's how I roll. haha


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 21, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Are you headin' down there at all? I'll be down there tomorrow. Started with taking a half day at work. Because we are a bit slow my boss said to just take the entire day off. Woo!! Let me know if you're gonna be down there and I'll come say hello. My mother will be with me. lol Thought it would be something interesting for her to see. That's how I roll. haha



Haha, right on  man, I am heading to AA only, never been to a bike show/swap meet before...If your heading up there too I'll give ya my # and we can kick some tires.   I wish I could hit both, but it's my busy season and mushrooms just started poppin!


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 21, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Haha, right on  man, I am heading to AA only, never been to a bike show/swap meet before...If your heading up there too I'll give ya my # and we can kick some tires.   I wish I could hit both, but it's my busy season and mushrooms just started poppin!




Gotcha! I, too, will be attending AA. To close not to go.  I will shoot you a message later today. You pick mushrooms? Haha.


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the photos - I will be there tomorrow morning with bikes to sell and cash to buy!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Day 1--Pretty soggy-the rain did keep a few away but still a good show with a lot of stuff going on. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 21, 2016)

Shawn, price on the no-nose?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 21, 2016)

Had a great day; met some great folks in real life; my shoes are turning white from water stain (why didn't I bring my work boots) and my socks are soaked; toes all water logged and wrinkled! BUT, I got much pieces I needed; and, made some really cool trades! The real Juanita Smith helped much to make this old pappy happy; as, she tried hard to keep him under the umbrella!


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 21, 2016)

Weds,Thursday were great days sold a lot picked up the rest of the parts for my Mercury pod bike thanks Nate


----------



## mike j (Apr 22, 2016)

Great photo's & a lot of quality product, thanks for sharing. Now I really wish I were there !


----------



## drglinski (Apr 22, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Had a great day; met some great folks in real life; my shoes are turning white from water stain (why didn't I bring my work boots) and my socks are soaked; toes all water logged and wrinkled! BUT, I got much pieces I needed; and, made some really cool trades! The real Juanita Smith helped much to make this old pappy happy; as, she tried hard to keep him under the umbrella!



The best deals for buyers are made in rainy weather at MLC IMO.


----------



## higgens (Apr 22, 2016)

Dam wish I was there now two no noses and a blue bird


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2016)

higgens said:


> Dam wish I was there now two no noses and a blue bird



...and a Rocket!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 22, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> ...and a Rocket!
> View attachment 308126




well sort of


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Day 2--Started off dry and got soggy quick! Picked up a few things and called it a day about 2pm. Gonna hit it tomorrow early--all rain should be gone and the rest of MLC and AA should be great weather. V/r Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 22, 2016)

I need this Elgin Twin bar battery pod and rack. Anyone know who it belongs to and if it's still for sale.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the updates, Shawn! Looks like good stuff! Looking to continue your Shelby streak?


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 22, 2016)

Weather did bite today. Regardless, saw some AMAZING stuff. That '48 Whizzer that Shawn posted up above had me rethinking my intentions of only going for parts that I needed. Fella came out of his camper and as I asked him about the whizzer he coughed out a lungs worth of smoke. hahahah. Saw a few Monarks that I am hoping to see at AA. Sidecar, too. For this being my first time, it was almost to much to take in. I was overwhelmed. So many great bikes and deals to be had. I wasn't able to find any cycle truck parts, but am hopeful that I will see some at AA.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

back home to day .had a great time lots of good buys in the rain . filled the van up .come home with 3 bikes.  i got a lot of pictures here is  some thanks for the pictures shawn there was a couple i did not see . i will seed bike pictures first .  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

here is some more


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

some more bike pictures


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks Larry for the great pics. Plenty of great bikes on hand.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

more pictures of bikes


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

here is some whizzers!!!!!!! the last picture is jiff rideding the blue whizzer. jiff does out standing work .on his bikes and whizzers


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

the first picture is the mississippe girl . the rain did not stop here from buying bikes . she got some parts from me for here shelby allso shey  was after nate for some shellby parts . she puts thees bike back like new . if you every run in to here at a bike show shes a reel hoot !!!!!! you will never for get her .!!!!!  her is sam hang out at the show in the second picture he had a lot of good bike pats he was selling third picture is don playing with his bikes and heres tinker selling his springers . thanks a gain for the monark springer!!!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone know how much the asking was on the Elgin twin and the Snyder 5 bar? Just curious Thanks


----------



## mike j (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice shots Larry, looks like a good time had by all despite a little weather.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 23, 2016)

any info on the bike in the middle?


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> any info on the bike in the middle?


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

not sure a bout the bike. shawn mite no .


----------



## the tinker (Apr 23, 2016)

Great turn-out at Memory lane despite the light rain.Tons of great stuff for the ballooner folks and for the rat-rodders there was plenty of rusty stuff and oddball parts to build  the ultimate custom. The "leave it as I find them " crowd would have been in heaven too....lots of classics that just needed some TLC.
No photos of bikes here but here are pictures of some of the fellow CABERS that stopped by the Tinker's table.
I wish I had taken a photo of all the CABE members that talked to. Plenty were there and I enjoyed talking to you.
Everyone must have been thinking "Spring" as I sold every Springer fork I brought and everything else....went home empty.


Bicycle Larry stopped by Checking out Monark springers for his next project. Since he is a good friend I charged him twice the amount I was asking and he paid it.....whatta guy!



Next I caught the" Fender Doctor", Wes Pinchot himself with a big smile on his face as he was trying to walk off with a Schwinn springer....When I confronted him he tried to slug me with his big walking stick and said "Get away from me Tinker,  I really need this springer bad. "  He really moves fast for an old guy. He also ran off with an old pair of roller skates I had and came back later demanding the "skate-key.



Paul Kleppert stopped by seeing who was coming to "the big one" in Ann Arbor  that he runs.Thank you Paul!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 23, 2016)

Opps! Forgot a couple here......

 Catfish,Scott McCaskey's right hand man Mark York, Bicycle Larry and the Freqman came over between the rain drops.  I tried to sell Catfish some head badges but he said" Everything I had was junk and he wasn't interested in them". 
That was odd as I had stolen them from him earlier in the day. Everyone had a great time!  Last here is a shot of the " Nickinator", Darcie , checking out some saddles. Great lady !


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

here is some parts at memory lane


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Day 3-Saturday-beautiful weather, finally! I heard the Friday night bonfire was a good one. Of course some were packing to head north to Ann Arbor but still a lot of vendors and deals to be had. The little fella with the Ranger has to be the luckiest kid there. He said his dad built it for him. I'll create a separate post of all my MLC/AA SWAG but I'm about tapped out and haven't even made it to Ann Arbor! I couldn't pass up the Racycle--another resto project in the long line already waiting. The trailer is full, I'm broke. but I'm happy! A great time and ready tomorrow for Ann Arbor. Great to see old friends and make some new ones. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Apr 23, 2016)

Great stuff, now I'm really, really jones'n for a swap. Even though I said to myself, " self, no more bikes!" That bonfire looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2016)

More great pics. Just makes me sick I couldn't be there.


----------



## stoney (Apr 23, 2016)

WOW!!!!!! on that little 20" ? Ranger. Who is lucky enough to own that cutie.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> More great pics. Just makes me sick I couldn't be there.



I thought you were supposed to be here? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> More great pics. Just makes me sick I couldn't be there.



I thought you were supposed to be here? V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2016)

I was. We have a family member with dementia and  it's getting worse. My mother in law. This is really hard on my wife, so i'm here for her. Would have been great to meet you guys.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 23, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> I was. We have a family member with dementia and  it's getting worse. My mother in law. This is really hard on my wife, so i'm here for her. Would have been great to meet you guys.



Understood... missed you anyway.


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 23, 2016)

I was there it was great!!! Got a rack I been looking for and other cool stuff.      the   rain stunk, but didn't seem to drive anyone off, .


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 24, 2016)

Just curious..How much WAS this Hiawatha? Message me or post it up if you know please!Something about I REALLY like!..(oh yeah..its AWESOME!THATS what it is! ) Thanks guys!Jeff


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 24, 2016)

It was not for sale. He just brought it to enter in the show at AA.


----------



## catfish (Apr 25, 2016)

Even with the rain it was a great swap meet. Got to meet a lot of Cabers for the first time.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2016)

I was hoping to do that also.


----------

